# Shipping blank Pistol



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Can a blank pistol be shipped USPS or UPS? I know they ask some questions with every shipment from USPS. Of course it will be unloaded and no ammo in the box with the gun.

Just wondering


----------



## ArtC (Feb 8, 2009)

My local post office shipped one no problem. I just showed it to the clerk first so she could see it wasn't a real gun, and used one of their boxes.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

There's a difference between a firearm and a blank gun in federal law.


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

should be fine both ways, I get pistols and rifles in the mail all the time


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

ArtC said:


> My local post office shipped one no problem. I just showed it to the clerk first so she could see it wasn't a real gun, and used one of their boxes.


You're brave!!!! I always pack mine up in the car (after I get their priority shipping boxes) and then bring it in. I was always afraid they'd think I was trying to shoot someone if I went and showed it to them... I was afraid I'd scare them.

-K


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Under Federal rules a blank pistol is not considered to be a firearm.


----------



## redpony (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to clarify that a starter/Blank technically is a firearm under federal code 18 USC 921(a)(3). I would be careful shipping a blank pistol through the USPS. You can not ship a handgun through the USPS. It must go through another carrier.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

redpony said:


> I want to clarify that a starter/Blank technically is a firearm under federal code 18 USC 921(a)(3). I would be careful shipping a blank pistol through the USPS. You can not ship a handgun through the USPS. It must go through another carrier.


The code actually says:

(3) The term "firearm" means (A) any weapon (including a starter
gun) which will or *is designed to or may readily be converted to
expel a projectile by the action of an explosive*;

My NEF has a solid barrel welded to the frame that would prevent it from ever being modified to fire a projectile. I'm not an attorney, but it wam my understanding that this paragraph was designed to control blank pistols that could be converted to weapon use.​


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

It appears that at best I would have to declare it at the USPS.

Would I also have to declare it at FEDEX or UPS. I just don't want to get some 17 year old telling me I can't ship it.


----------



## redpony (Oct 3, 2008)

Yardleylabs,

I am not an attorney either but deal with federal gun laws on a daily basis. I can not speak on your particular blank pistol. I am just trying to clarify what is considered a firearm under federal law and the shipment of those firearms.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> It appears that at best I would have to declare it at the USPS.
> 
> Would I also have to declare it at FEDEX or UPS. I just don't want to get some 17 year old telling me I can't ship it.


Jeff is correct, but I persaonlly would pack it up, put it in a box and send it express mail without making a big deal over it and call it a day. Nothing good comes out of opening one's mouth and blathering too much!  (advice I used to give client's before a deposition). Answer only the questions asked, and keep it to yes or no.... not "it depends."


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> It appears that at best I would have to declare it at the USPS.
> 
> Would I also have to declare it at FEDEX or UPS. I just don't want to get some 17 year old telling me I can't ship it.


 
Tom don;t worry you will have somebody tell you you cannot do it. There is nothing illegal about shipping a firearm, blank gun or real, in Florida, to another Florida residence, however, the two times I have done it I was about thrown out of the FedEx office becuase they did not know the rules. I even had a copy of the Florida law with me and it took a couple of big wigs to finally figure out it was legal .

It is a blank gun, pack it in a box and ship it, don't ask don't tell
If you want a copy of the law that spells out gun shipping in Florida let me know, I am sure I can find it for you


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

It will be GA to MD, but will follow the don't ask - don't tell policy. My new one is coming OK to GA so will see how they did it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Not running Tallahassee, or are you just home on a break?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

No THRC fors me this weekend. Might go out and watch. Luke is having a front leg iss and is on rest. After last weeks two cast refusals=out of control call, I need to work on that.
Sounds as if they are having a good time though. Trained at Ray and Elly's yeaterday and had a good time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I shipped one using UPS I had to break it down but everything went in the same box I told them it was a blank pistol didnt have any problem


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> No THRC fors me this weekend. Might go out and watch. Luke is having a front leg iss and is on rest. After last weeks two cast refusals=out of control call, I need to work on that.
> Sounds as if they are having a good time though. Trained at Ray and Elly's yeaterday and had a good time.


Did you train with Fred and Jim? I talked to Fred and he said they were going to train at Rays


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

swampeast said:


> should be fine both ways, I get pistols and rifles in the mail all the time


What does this mean? All the time?

Do you have an FFL?

I believe there are very few ways that a private citizen can receive a firearm legally through the mail.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

subroc said:


> What does this mean? All the time?
> 
> Do you have an FFL?
> 
> I believe there are very few ways that a private citizen can receive a firearm legally through the mail.


I agree. I know in some states, including Florida, you can ship guns w/o a FFL in state only. Going out of state you must have a FFL. Having them shipped to you from out of state also requiers a FFL.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Nothing good comes out of opening one's mouth and blathering too much!  (advice I used to give client's before a deposition). Answer only the questions asked, and keep it to yes or no.... not "it depends."


Generally I would agree with this, BUT when it involves potentially becoming a felon I have to state...loudly...I DISAGREE!

I don't want anyone reading this thread thinking they can do what ever someone on the internet told them. Folks don't read things the same, their comprehension skills aren't the same let alone their interpretation skills of those gun laws. Even the lawyers interpret them different and ultimately the judge would decide your case should something wrong happen. 

The only information that really should be given when involving a gun, any gun whether it's a blank pistol or not, is to either have a dealer ship it if you don't know for sure if you can legally ship it or call you local BATF office. 

1. There are different gun laws for each state. 

2. Never trust any dealer, regarding laws, for some gun YOU WANT TO SHIP YOURSELF. Let him take the chance and ship it for you. Then you know who's responsible if there's a mistake made. It won't be you. Dealers are salesman, and some know the laws pretty well but they still are salesman, not lawyers. I never trust a lawyer either, even my own.

3. Never trust anyone on any internet forum claiming to be either a lawyer or a gun dealer.

4. Not every person working in a carrier office are gun guru's let alone know their jobs (like shipping guns) like some of us think they should. Still, they're people like you and me and we all make mistakes. You are still responsible for your actions, not someone else.


Just don't do it.

By these words, I am a "responsible person".


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hoytman said:


> Generally I would agree with this, BUT when it involves potentially becoming a felon I have to state...loudly...I DISAGREE!
> 
> I don't want anyone reading this thread thinking they can do what ever someone on the internet told them. Folks don't read things the same, their comprehension skills aren't the same let alone their interpretation skills of those gun laws. Even the lawyers interpret them different and ultimately the judge would decide your case should something wrong happen.
> 
> ...


No one advocated breaking the law. And, I am a lawyer. Not that I have to justify it to you. the point is that if you open yourself up to questioning of someone at the post office, ups and the like who doesn't know the law, you may not get your package shipped when you have every right to do so. 

Shipping guns is another matter, and I, for one, did not comment on that. 

I also am a "responsbile person".

Are you an attorney? Or just trying to act like one?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks as if my original question has gotten a little OOC.

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Just thought my information could keep someone from doing the wrong thing...referring to others who may read as well.


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

yea do have and ffl but also have but guns privately and they have been shipped to my house through usps


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg (Jul 17, 2008)

I had my Kimar 209 blank (http://www.gundogsupply.com/kitrblpi.html) shipped to VA from Gundogsupply (don't know where they're located). It came USPS along w/ some other stuff, bumpers, whistle, etc. & there was no special shipping that I could tell. But if I were shipping it out somewhere I would go w/ the "just pack it up & ship it" method.
BTW this is a great piece, never fails, built like a tank. Only downside is it only has a 5 shot capacity.


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

just threw my 2nd Kimar away yesterday and ordered a different style form LCS. Both of em quit shooting and when took apart had pieces loose inside of em


----------

